# Spice Cabinet



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Folks:

The attached spice cabinet is basically a router project. We live in a four level split & drawers in the kitchen were in short supply.My wife is short hence a spice rack on the back of an upper cabinet door was out. This cabinet sits on the counter nested under the upper cabinets & utilizes a tambour door leaving counter space to the front clear. A drawer at the bottom is used for bulk spices & the spice bottles came from Lee Valley as did the sides to the drawer.Thanks for looking.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Lee 

Maybe post the plans I'm sure many others would like to make one also. 
Or a link to the plans (copy write stuff may come into play if you post them)

It looks like a GREAT router project and all the parts can be made on the router table and with the plunge router.

It also would make a nice bread box,side by side thing...good place to hide the donuts from the boss, hahahahahaha , have a good one... 

NICE JOB 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done Lee! I'm sure your wife will be very pleased. Hey, this could "spice" up your love life as well as your meals!


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry Guys: There are no plans, this was a kitchen table design....namely a sketch, followed by the ole procedure listing ie: 1. do this 2. do that etc.

Lee


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Lee Brubaker said:


> Sorry Guys: There are no plans, this was a kitchen table design....namely a sketch, followed by the ole procedure listing ie: 1. do this 2. do that etc.
> 
> Lee


Sometimes, those are the best types of plans. Very nicely done Lee. 

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lee
It's time to put it on paper and share your best...  with 8,000 others.

Here's a link to software that let you do that and it's FREE
It's a great tool just for that and other things also.

Paint.NET 2.6.2
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=4548

Paint.NET is image and photo manipulation software designed to be used on computers that run Windows XP or 2000. 
Paint.NET is jointly developed at Washington State University with additional help from Microsoft, and is meant to be a free replacement for the MS Paint software that comes with all Windows operating systems.

The programming language used to create Paint.NET is C#, with GDI+ extensions.

Paint.NET has many of the powerful features that expensive commercial applications have, including the ability to use layers.

This is the second semester that Paint.NET has been a project at Washington State University, and we have the goal of adding as much functionality as expensive commercial applications provide, but of course, for free!

See snapshot below ▼


Bj


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a look however my computer is getting long of tooth & runs Windows 98SE which does not seem to be a suitable platform for Paint NET.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lee
Give this one a shot it will run on win98se 

It's also FREE

mtPaint 2.31
http://www.majorgeeks.com/mtPaint_d5119.html

Bj


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Bobj3: You will recall that I posted this almost 2 years ago. I'm excited. The Canadian Woodworking Magazine's March/April edition has published an article on this spice cabinet which I designed & built for my wife. It is complete with plans. Whoohee ! I'm now a published Hobbyist.

Lee


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Job, Lee! Will you be signing autographed copies? Congrats on a great project and on being published


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very Nice Lee, great looking spice rack.
Cheers
Pete


----------

